
Email encryption for everyone via fsf - mostafamb
https://u.fsf.org/zb
======
BetaCygni
> Even if you encrypt your email, the subject line is not encrypted

Ouch, some people are going to get bitten by this...

------
mostafamb
MB9132241329

